# flimmern entfernen



## masupil (30. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
Ich habe heute ein paar alte Super8 filme mit einem alten Projektor auf eine Leinwand projeziert und dies dann abgefilmt. Obwohl beim anschauen kein flimmern sichtbar war, flimmert es auf der Kamera und auch auf dem rechner.

Gibt es irgendeinen Filter in After Effects oder Premiere Pro der dieses flimmern unterdrückt?


----------



## goela (30. Oktober 2004)

Für VirualDub gibt es einen Filter, mit dem man genau so ein Flimmern reduzieren kann!
Mehr darunter findest Du hier.


----------



## masupil (31. Oktober 2004)

Dankeschön.
Dieser filter ist sehr gut. 
er hat das flimmern fast auf 0 reduziert.
Ich kann ihn nur weiterempfehlen.


----------

